# mod_h264



## fullauto2012 (Mar 24, 2018)

Is it possible to live stream with the apache mod_h264_streaming module?


----------



## Bobi B. (Mar 25, 2018)

I believe mod_h264_streaming allows seeking on pre-existing MP4 files. One option for live streaming is HTTP Live Streaming (or HLS for short), where content is segmented on few-seconds long chunks. multimedia/ffmpeg can help you encode and segment such a stream, can generate a playlist for you (adaptive stream, as well; that is, stream would be available in several variants with different quality and bandwidth requirements), all that's left is to share resulted stream via a web server.

HLS can be played-back using HTML5 `video` element on any iOS, Mac OS or recent Android device; most smart TVs work fine and there are libraries enabling playback on Windows, as well.


----------



## fullauto2012 (Mar 25, 2018)

Fantastic... thank you...


----------

